# Instalação da DAWIS INSTRUMENTS



## UDESC (22 Ago 2014 às 14:10)

Bom dia, temos na universidade do Estado de Santa Catarina uma estação metereológica Dawis Instruments Vantage Pro II e alguns problemas para instalação.
O software wheather link não se comporta como esperado.
Alguém pode nos dar uma ajuda para fazer a estação enviar dados ao sistema?

Obrigado.


----------

